# slang in doping



## neo34 (Apr 29, 2009)

i need some slang words in doping and explanations, for my research, so if anybody can help i will be very grateful


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

neo34 said:


> i need some slang words in doping and explanations, for my research, so if anybody can help i will be very grateful


Some that come to mind, IIRC:

Vaughters called EPO "hot sauce"
Musseeuw used "wasps" for some sort of injections.
Everyone seems to call anabolic steroids "the juice".


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

code for describing a rider you suspect of doping: 'he rode like he was on another planet, or, like an extra-terrestrial."


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

"Jacked" was Realgains contribution, here at least anyway. Damn, I miss that guy. What entertainment.

_Bro you cannot increase crit with intermittent hypoxic machines. Tuft is either BS-ing about his team mates getting a 50% crit and higher from this machine or he is using the machine as a "cover up" for epo use. Personally I think he is *jacked *because at his weight there is no way in hell he should beat climbers up decent climbs that weight 30- 40 pounds less than him._

From the Freiburg/Kloden documents we have "luft" which refers to EPO. I think it translates to "air."


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

Sorry double post


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

'where did he get those new legs from' is the sort of thing phil liggett says


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

"Belgian mix"? As in "He must have gotten his Belgian mix right today."


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

What about 'I've never tested positive'? I hear that a lot or, 'I have a clear conscience'.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

'most tested athlete in history' is another gem


----------



## gizzard (Oct 5, 2005)

neo34 said:


> i need some slang words in doping and explanations, for my research, so if anybody can help i will be very grateful


'Prepared' is also another widely used term. So too is 'the goods'.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

CoffeeBean2 said:


> "Belgian mix"? As in "He must have gotten his Belgian mix right today."


'pot belge' or in English Belgian mix is a mixture of drugs, variously constituted from cocaine, heroin, caffeine, amphetamines, and other analgesics favoured by cyclists. It is used for recreational purposes rather than performance enhancement.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

danielc said:


> I hear that a lot or, 'I have a clear conscience'.


I am "tranquillo" or "supermotivated". The latter when one has "prepared" properly but not been caught, the former once caught but for whatever reason still racing.


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

ewitz said:


> 'pot belge' or in English Belgian mix is a mixture of drugs, variously constituted from cocaine, heroin, caffeine, amphetamines, and other analgesics favoured by cyclists. It is used for recreational purposes rather than performance enhancement.


Not that wikipedia is always accurate but:

The mixture has become widely associated with the world of cycling where, among amateur participants, its use has been on the increase as *both a recreational and a (relatively cheap) performance enhancing drug*.

The use of Pot Belge became more widely known during the 2006 Bordeaux-based trial following 2004's "Cahors affair"[1]. Several well-known professional cyclists were mentioned during the testimony of defendants.


----------



## neo34 (Apr 29, 2009)

thanks everybody for all information =)


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

gizzard said:


> 'Prepared' is also another widely used term. So too is 'the goods'.


Funny how the most innocuous words can signal nefarious deeds.


"Prepared," I really laughed out loud about that one.


Are you "prepared" for the race?

Yes, my "preparations" went well and I have all the "gear" I'll need!:hand: :lol: :yikes: 

That $hit is just too funny!

You can't even have a normal conversation anymore without c0de.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

alexb618 said:


> 'where did he get those new legs from' is the sort of thing phil liggett says


Stage 9, 2008 TdF - "<Phil> where did he get those new legs from? Its like he got a new set half way up the mountain"

Oh golly, I busted out laughing so hard for two days straight right after that moment. 

Ricco = Winnarrr!111


----------

